# Modelle 2004 // Gemini ST



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************

In Handarbeit und gewohnter Bergwerk Qualität gefertigt, wurde dieser Eingelenker mit dem Anspruch an traditionelles Design und gleichzeitiger Optimierung des Gewichts entwickelt. Er zeigt somit alle Eigenschaften eines wahren Bergwerk Bikes: edel und leicht! 


**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## Bomba (15. September 2003)

Hallo Anthony,

sag mal das "Ur- Gemini" gibts jetzt nimmer??
Find ich schade, weil des halt eine klassische Form ist.
Warum habt Ihrs nicht mehr im Programm??

Gruß
Bomba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

